# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  >  calculate number of days between a date and today

## South texas man

I need to calculate on a spreadsheet the number of days between a specific
date and the date the spread sheet is opened.
I need to know the number of days a merchandise has been stored.

----------


## Bob Phillips

=TODAY()-A1

where A1 holds that date, and format as general

--
HTH

Bob Phillips

(remove xxx from email address if mailing direct)

"South texas man" <South texas man@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in
message news:AD341333-B2BD-4A00-AD4C-02929676F4FB@microsoft.com...
> I need to calculate on a spreadsheet the number of days between a specific
> date and the date the spread sheet is opened.
> I need to know the number of days a merchandise has been stored.

----------


## South texas man

it did not work.  B9 has the date it arrived at whse. I9 is the cell that I
need to have the number of days since merchandise arrived. Ex  arrived on
05/10/06. the I9 should read "9".  With the formula =TODAY()-B9  it reads
"01/22/00"

"Bob Phillips" wrote:

> =TODAY()-A1
>
> where A1 holds that date, and format as general
>
> --
>  HTH
>
> Bob Phillips
>
> (remove xxx from email address if mailing direct)
>
> "South texas man" <South texas man@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in
> message news:AD341333-B2BD-4A00-AD4C-02929676F4FB@microsoft.com...
> > I need to calculate on a spreadsheet the number of days between a specific
> > date and the date the spread sheet is opened.
> > I need to know the number of days a merchandise has been stored.
>
>
>

----------


## Kevin Vaughn

Format that cell as general

--
Kevin Vaughn


"South texas man" wrote:

> it did not work.  B9 has the date it arrived at whse. I9 is the cell that I
> need to have the number of days since merchandise arrived. Ex  arrived on
> 05/10/06. the I9 should read "9".  With the formula =TODAY()-B9  it reads
> "01/22/00"
>
> "Bob Phillips" wrote:
>
> > =TODAY()-A1
> >
> > where A1 holds that date, and format as general
> >
> > --
> >  HTH
> >
> > Bob Phillips
> >
> > (remove xxx from email address if mailing direct)
> >
> > "South texas man" <South texas man@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in
> > message news:AD341333-B2BD-4A00-AD4C-02929676F4FB@microsoft.com...
> > > I need to calculate on a spreadsheet the number of days between a specific
> > > date and the date the spread sheet is opened.
> > > I need to know the number of days a merchandise has been stored.
> >
> >
> >

----------


## South texas man

Sorry,
I don't know what I did wrong, it worked.  THANKS!!!!

"South texas man" wrote:

> it did not work.  B9 has the date it arrived at whse. I9 is the cell that I
> need to have the number of days since merchandise arrived. Ex  arrived on
> 05/10/06. the I9 should read "9".  With the formula =TODAY()-B9  it reads
> "01/22/00"
>
> "Bob Phillips" wrote:
>
> > =TODAY()-A1
> >
> > where A1 holds that date, and format as general
> >
> > --
> >  HTH
> >
> > Bob Phillips
> >
> > (remove xxx from email address if mailing direct)
> >
> > "South texas man" <South texas man@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in
> > message news:AD341333-B2BD-4A00-AD4C-02929676F4FB@microsoft.com...
> > > I need to calculate on a spreadsheet the number of days between a specific
> > > date and the date the spread sheet is opened.
> > > I need to know the number of days a merchandise has been stored.
> >
> >
> >

----------


## Krishnadas

While applying the below formula:
"=TODAY()-A1" in a spreadsheet, I got an error like this "#VALUE!" 

Please help me on this.

Thanks
Krishnadas

----------


## huyle2103

=days(start date, today()) or use *datedif* function, watch tutorial video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaD1P1QwnB4

----------


## ChemistB

That means your original "date" is not a number, it's stored as text
Does it follow the normal date format you use?
Are there spaces before or after the date?

----------


## ChemistB

To Krishnadas Post #6
That means your original "date" is not a number, it's stored as text
Does it follow the normal date format you use?
Are there spaces before or after the date?

----------


## Joe Wilson

This is so cool! Thanks!

----------

